# Good snow goose call



## duckbuster13 (May 3, 2005)

what is a good inexpensive snow goose call that sounds good and is easy to learn on?,,,i will only be using it once a year for the trip to ND,,,,also where can a guy go in north dakota to find snows in the fall,,,not looking for exact spots ,,,just wonder...


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

white out xpress 50$
SGC snow prince 35$
GK snow goose call 70$ my favorite :lol:


----------



## JEDJR (Oct 15, 2003)

I have tried alot of snowgoose calls, and keep coming back to my Whiteout. It just has the sound I am comfortable with.

My Saunders I5-KLR, could be a good snowgoose call, with just a bit of tweaking..


----------



## Cuppedwings (Apr 7, 2005)

I bought 6 new snow calls within the last year. The only two I found that sounded right are the Sean Mann molded Whiteout Xpress for $40 and a lohman snow or snow/blue call for like $10 in hard plastic. I have heard nothing but good reviews on the snow prince as well.. but don't have one.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

for the price and the fact that you are only using it once a year i would say the Snow Prince by southern game calls. If you get more serious into it i would start looking into the little nicer calls like Tim Grounds or Sean Mann


----------



## specgod (Jul 8, 2005)

Glynn Scobey is the best ever made. Just have to learn how to blow it.


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

i bought the sean man and i like it for the most part. the best thing is that i dont have anything to compare myself to and it comes with a tape on how to learn it. this has helped me so very much. i think im also goin to buy a snow prince tho. i dont know why, but i want one and my buddies (who are very cheap and wont buy one of there own) need to learn how to call if we are goin to shoot anything.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I just got my DJ Illinos SBR-11 and it sounds great and is very easy to use. I also have a faulks snow call that is very easy to use. The DJ cost was $30 in Mac's Parrie Catalog and the faulks I bought up in a store in Manitoba about 5 years ago for $10 us.


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

If you're going to be using it only one time a year, I would just go get a cheapo under $20. Down here in texas, we just use our mouth.


----------



## SBEIIstyle (Feb 3, 2005)

how bout that Quackhead snow goose call anyone know if its anygood?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I picked up a heartland snow from chris last year and have been pretty impressed with the sounds and has great volume.. Works as a great speck call also..

I think Nodak has only one call available left in the store. B. hanson only had them in limited quantities..

madison


----------

